# best wooster



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Best Wooster for interior walls and trim? Have an Alpha and am liking it. Should I try something different?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I really like the FTPs for a utility brush. Same DuPont Chinex bristles as a Corona. I can tell very little difference between them and a Corona Chinex and they are quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

The ftp semi oval sash is my go to brush for cutting in.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

I like FTP too. Tough brushes. I bought a Rembrandt awhile back too. Tough brush too and was a little cheaper.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Purdy had always been my go to brush. Probably, because it was just hanging on the wall at the paint store where I typically got all of my materials and supplies. So, it was more out of convenience, rather than preference, I selected that particular brand. And given that most of my work really never involved much more than stucco exteriors and one color interiors, with minimal trim, Purdy adequately fit the bill. However, in the last couple of years, I've been using Coronas and intend on never returning to Purdy. 

So, after countless years of carelessly slinging paint with minimal consideration of the quality or keep of my brush, I am now interested in becoming more conscientious of my selection. And with that, I have a couple of questions:

1.) Are Picasso brushes better than Corona?

2.) Are Redtree brushes in the same league as the Wooster, Picasso, and Corona?

3.) I can't seem to find a synthetic "Goose Neck" for water borne industrial coatings. They only seem to come in natural bristle for solvent borne epoxies

4.) Aside from the industrial long handle goose necks, what line of brushes would you recommend for commercial painting.

Currently, my go to line of brushes are Coronas.

Thanks


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Purdy had always been my go to brush. Probably, because it was just hanging on the wall at the paint store where I typically got all of my materials and supplies. So, it was more out of convenience, rather than preference, I selected that particular brand. And given that most of my work really never involved much more than stucco exteriors and one color interiors, with minimal trim, Purdy adequately fit the bill. However, in the last couple of years, I've been using Coronas and intend on never returning to Purdy.
> 
> So, after countless years of carelessly slinging paint with minimal consideration of the quality or keep of my brush, I am now interested in becoming more conscientious of my selection. And with that, I have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


We use corona chinex and purdy extras and some wooster. I got some picasso last year, nobody uses them.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

well just ordered another 2 1/2 inch alpha and chinex


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

bluegrassdan said:


> well just ordered another 2 1/2 inch alpha and chinex


Thanks for your support !! :thumbsup:


----------



## CCTPaints (Jul 23, 2015)

I've always liked their ultra pro soft formulation for trim and most everything. Alphas seem great all around. 100% Nylon Wooster pro from Home Depot is also nice.

A random pick from ppg was a 2.5 Wooster Miami varnish style brush; black nylon, soft yet springier then red/purple/champagne nylon; a longer length out; and... a plastic handle :-O. First impression was it looked and felt cheap. Now it's one of my go to's.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

If you want to ..


----------

